# Seerosendünger?



## abgesaegtehose (5. Mai 2008)

Meine Seerosen siechen seit lt. Jahr so dahin. Kleine rote Blätter, kleine Blüten. Wie siehts mit Seerosendünger aus? Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich? Nicht zu vergessen, meine Goldfische, nicht das die auch zu blühen beginnen. Letztes Jahr waren an der Blattunterseite so merkwürdig durchsichtige, festsitzende __ Würmer...Larven - ich weiss nicht was das für ein Getier ist. Da ich aber grundsätzlich ein Tierfreund bin, hab ich diese belassen. Habt Ihr einen Tipp und Rat für mich?

Lieben Dank Andrea


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Seerosendünger?*

Hallo Andrea,

so ziemlich zeitgleich hat noch jemand die gleiche Frage gestellt :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=163275#post163275

Deswegen ging deine wohl unter.  

Die "durchsichtigen __ Würmer"  sind ziemlich sicher Laichballen der __ Spitzschlammschnecke  und für die Seerose ungefährlich.


----------



## abgesaegtehose (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Seerosendünger?*

Hallo Eugen,

Das beruhigt. Lieben Dank, hast du noch eine Idee zum Dünger für die Seerosen, welcher für meine Goldis unschädlch ist?

Lieben Gruss Andrea


----------



## Eugen (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Seerosendünger?*

Hallo Andrea,

warum sollte Seerosendünger für Goldies gefährlich sein 

Du wirst den Dünger hoffentlich ins Substrat der Seerosentöpfe drücken 
und nicht die Fische damit füttern  !


P.S. früher hab ich meine Jeanshosen immer ABGESCHNITTEN  :smoki 

Abgesägt hab ich die nie  

(Zeuch gibts  :crazy  )


----------

